# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Can large tiles slope down to trench drain in bathroom?

## Sebsez

Hi All,   
First of all, have to say this is a fantastic forum, I've been looking for a forum like this for some time! 
I am about to start a bathroom renovation. The bathroom is small (1.75m x 2.36m) and I would like to use large tiles (300mm x 600mm). Now I know that it would be a nightmare to get the tiles fitted correctly to slope down to a central waste in the shower cubical, so was wondering if the following is an acceptable solution... 
Would running a trench drain the length of the shower and having the tiles slope down towards this be acceptable? i.e. do not have a central waste in the shower, only the trench drain? 
This way would not have to cut large tiles to be able to slope down towards and meet at a central waste. 
Would there be any problems with this approach?  
Thanks in advance!  
Seb

----------


## Vernonv

Welcome Seb,
What you are suggesting is almost exactly what we will be doing soon.  
We will have the shower cubical at one end of the bathroom and a bath at the other (doorway in the middle). At the shower cubicle end, 1 metre from the wall will be the channel drain and it will span the whole width of the bathroom. The shower will slope from the wall to the drain. The floor (between the bath and the drain) will also slope from the bath to the drain - hence no need for a separate floor waste. 
We are also going to use 300 x 600 tiles.

----------


## jags

Hi Seb  
your bathroom is the same size as mine which i have just finished renovating what you mentioned will work but personally i think it could look a little odd you would have three full tiles and three half tiles and have you seem the price of trench drains $$$$ if you used 300 x300 you would use nine full tile ....the larger the tile the harder they are to lay the tiler i used had trouble with 300 x300 so 600 x 300 would be a night mare .it could also make the bathroom look small ......but saying that my brother did his bathroom with 600 x 300 the same tile for the walls and the floor and it looks amasing .. 
i used 600 x300 matt white tiles for the wall and 300 x300 for the floors .......
have you throught of doing a bath /shower down the 1750 wall it fits prefectly ? 
best bof luck Rob

----------


## Sebsez

Vernonv 
Good to hear someone else is doing something very similar! Our bathroom layout is maybe a bit more straight forward as the entry is at the bottom and the shower is at the top of the room (I've attached the room layout). We are having a frameless screen and, as you're doing, we'll have the trench drain running the width of the room, on the inside of the shower screen.  
jags 
I'm not sure what you mean by 3 full tiles and 3 half tiles? I plan on having the shower 3 tiles deep i.e. 900mm deep + additional width of grout and the trench drain. And accross the bathroom will be almost a full 3 tiles. 
Yeah I got a suprise when I called Reece for a quote on a trench drain and they told me $580 for a 1500mm unit!! I haven't looked around at this stage for a better price, but I'm hoping to get something cheaper as Reece isn't exactly the cheapest place in town!  
As in the bathoom layout I will have the showver down the 1750mm wall, as you say this will fit perfectly, but the problem with this is that there is a window on that wall, and this will cause problems being in the shower, but I am unsure, as of yet what to do with it... 
As the bathroom is small we wanted to create the sense of space so we ripped out the bath and the rest of the bathroom will have a simple, uncluttered layout of a wooden coutertop with a on-top-of bench basin, and for storage a simple wall unit. 
Cheers   
Seb

----------

